# Wattwürmer kaufen in der Nähe von Dahme?



## Mariachi (11. Februar 2020)

Moin Moin,
ich bin Anfang die Tage mal für einen Tag in Dahme. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo ich Watties in der Gegend kaufen kann?


----------



## bobsel (11. Februar 2020)

in Neustadt u. Heiligenhafen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Februar 2020)

Kalles Angel Shop:








						Kalles Angelshop - Angelzubehör und Bootsvermietung an der Ostsee · Vor dem Kremper Tor 1, 23730 Neustadt in Holstein
					

★★★★★ · Angelgeschäft




					www.google.de


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2020)

Angelsportcenter Heiligenhafen
Poststraße 3/ Ecke, Hafenstraße, 23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 504196








						Angelsportcenter Heiligenhafen · Poststraße 3/ Ecke, Hafenstraße, 23774 Heiligenhafen
					

★★★★★ · Angelgeschäft




					maps.app.goo.gl
				




Baltic Kölln Heiligenhafen GmbH
Werftstraße 6, 23774 Heiligenhafen
04362 90700








						Baltic Kölln Heiligenhafen GmbH · Werftstraße 6, 23774 Heiligenhafen
					

★★★★☆ · Wassersportausrüstungs-Verleih




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Februar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Angelsportcenter Heiligenhafen
> Poststraße 3/ Ecke, Hafenstraße, 23774 Heiligenhafen
> 04362 504196
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ist ungefähr gleich weit weg  
Ich komme von Hamburg aus nur quasi immer bei Kalle vorbei und habe an Heiligenhafen gar nimmer gedacht, obwol ich bei Baltic Kölln auch schon ein paar mal war


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2020)

Dafür kannte ich Kalle nicht und ging immer aus Gewohnheit nach HH.


----------



## Mariachi (12. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Tipps! Im Angelsportcenter habe ich mir schon mehrmals Wattis für Fehmarn-Trips geholt, allerdings empfand ich die immer als sehr klein. Ich denke, ich werd mal den Kalle in Neustadt testen! Das liegt auch prima auf der Route (ich komm aus der Nordheide bei Hamburg)


----------

